# Swype Beta Won't Install On Ep4P



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

HI everyone. I usually use the DarkSwype variants of swype, I like the theme much better and the guy is really fast about updating to the latest version. It worked well on infinity 10/31, but when I updated to the new leak, I deleted the swype.apk from /system/app as usual, rebooted, then installed. I got FC's on Swype repeatedly, so I uninstalled and tried moving the apk manually to /system/app, but got the same results, then I even tried to use adb to move the file to /system/app and then tried /data/app, but they all get the same result. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have it installed just fine on EP4, but use the standard version through the standard beta installer.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I have it installed just fine on EP4, but use the standard version through the standard beta installer.


Works perfect for me as well, uninstall and reinstall it and see if that works


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys are both using the normal swype beta, not the DarkSwype by DjDarkKnight?


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Standard Swype Beta worked fine on EP4P for me. Make sure any prior Swype version is uninstalled and not just "frozen."


----------

